
Show HN: Curveball – A web framework in Typescript with support for HTTP/2 push - treve
https://github.com/curveballjs/core
======
mahesh_rm
Why not contributing to [https://nestjs.com/](https://nestjs.com/) ?
Constructively speaking, what are the main advantages over it?

~~~
treve
Nest 'delegates' the underlying middleware and request/response handling to
Express.

In this comparison, Curveball would replace Express, not Nest. It would
definitely be possible to write something like Nest on top of Curveball, just
like Nest was written on top of Express.

